# Tshirt print accuracy issues



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I wanted to get your thoughts on whether the tshirts I just got printed are acceptable, or whether I should demand to get them printed again. 

To me, it seems like the reds and yellows are so far off that it is unacceptable...


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

errr... trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

waaaaah, cant figure it out 

can anyone point me in the right direction please? my additional options don't include attachments


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Best way is to press the 'Go advanced' button beneath the the quick reply box, and click 'attach files'.
Easiest way is to press the yellow 'insert image' button above quick reply box.


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

Very strange... Thanks Pat

It most certainly doesnt give me those options. Could it be because I'm new to the forum? Or a Mac user... haha


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

this is what your looking for....


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

Mine goes from Miscellaneous directly to Fancy Media Options... Skips File Attachment

Ok well I'll try to put these photos online and post the links instead...


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok, here we go. The first is the mockup sent to me by the printing company. The second is a photo they sent me of the print. 

I'm a total newbie at getting these things done, but to me it seems completely inaccurate. The company claims that they didn't alter the colors at all, so if I don't like what I'm getting then I should tell them what colors I want (I obviously want the colors they sent me in the mockup). 

I'm not sure if this is the reason, but they were late in delivering my shirts by a week because their printer broke, and ended up getting a brand new one. My theory is that their new printer was somehow now calibrated, hence the super bright colors.

I'd love your honest opinions! If I am being unreasonable then I'll bite my tongue and pay for the shirts.

Thanks!

[media]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/538/BFEs09.jpg[/media]

[media]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/907/u4uCGk.jpg[/media]


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

alkovsky said:


> Ok, here we go. The first is the mockup sent to me by the printing company. The second is a photo they sent me of the print.
> 
> I'm a total newbie at getting these things done, but to me it seems completely inaccurate. The company claims that they didn't alter the colors at all, so if I don't like what I'm getting then I should tell them what colors I want (I obviously want the colors they sent me in the mockup).
> 
> ...


Obviously the photos do not have the same color values, that said I like the printed version if it had a bit more yellow in it. Skin tones look more realistic...this is your logo? Did you supply the art? Do you have the colors identified by an RGB or CMYK code so the printer can be exact? Back to the original question, no the print is not what the printer sent in a mock up and he/she should reprint them if your not happy. the colors are waaaaay to far off.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with Larry, there is too large a differance between mock-up an final print.
Having said that, I do like the print!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Send them the pantone color values so they can't claim that your pale yellow is the same as their bright yellow.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

alkovsky said:


> Ok, here we go. The first is the mockup sent to me by the printing company. The second is a photo they sent me of the print.
> 
> I'm a total newbie at getting these things done, but to me it seems completely inaccurate. The company claims that they didn't alter the colors at all, so if I don't like what I'm getting then I should tell them what colors I want (I obviously want the colors they sent me in the mockup).
> 
> ...


I agree that the print doesn't match the proof, however the problem with the proof is they likely used the color percentage in the digital proof that they used for printing- which is never visually accurate! lol
A digital 30% of a color will look very light, that same 30% screen printed will look like more color. So their problem is knowing how to create a more realistic proof. I think they did print what they show in the proof.
All that said- I like the printed version better. Nice bright colors and the skin tone is much better. Sometimes a print doesn't look like the proof but the real question should be- does it look good?


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

Ahh, see I completely disagree. Opinions about whether the colors on the print look better are irrelevant. I have a set logo, and I need that logo printed with the right colors. 

I sent the logo to get printed on business cards and the colors came out just fine. I don't know why this should be any different.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

alkovsky said:


> Ahh, see I completely disagree. Opinions about whether the colors on the print look better are irrelevant. I have a set logo, and I need that logo printed with the right colors.
> 
> I sent the logo to get printed on business cards and the colors came out just fine. I don't know why this should be any different.


2 completely different print mediums but having said that, do you have a branding guide that gives all the printing criteria and guidelines including color values, fonts, specifications and uses in black and white/color or limited colors, backgrounds acceptable etc...? this would eliminate any confusion on the part of any printer you send your logo to be printed. If you just said yellow, red and black...you kind of left yourself open as well.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

alkovsky said:


> Ahh, see I completely disagree. Opinions about whether the colors on the print look better are irrelevant. I have a set logo, and I need that logo printed with the right colors.
> 
> I sent the logo to get printed on business cards and the colors came out just fine. I don't know why this should be any different.


Then you should not have asked any of us our opinion. Because our opinions are irrelevant according to you. So tell the printer no, this is not acceptable, I need them to look like all my logo items. And when you give a job to a printer, tell them the colors that need to be matched, and give them a copy of any relevant materials (such as a card or brochure) so they can visually see what they are matching if you do not give them Pantone colors. But if you do not give someone the information they need to produce what you want, well, you may not get what you want. 
And don't bother asking a question in a forum if you already know the answer.


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry, I came off as an a-hole in that last message. I absolutely want your opinions on whether you find the differences in color acceptable. Not necessarily if you think that the incorrectly printed colors look better than my hard-worked logo... 

If I was McDonalds and wanted to get my trademarked 'M' on t shirts and got a bunch of orange prints, I wouldn't accept them. I don't think it should be any different in this case.


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

And as far as giving them the information they need, I don't know what else to give them. I sent them the AI file, so I'm assuming they had all possible info. 

Right?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

alkovsky said:


> And as far as giving them the information they need, I don't know what else to give them. I sent them the AI file, so I'm assuming they had all possible info.
> 
> Right?


Well, it's a little more complicated than that. A printer never knows how close they have to come. The difference in your case is can they print a couple percentages of the same color, or do they have to absolutely match and use 2 different yellows. For all I know, the 2 yellows in your file ARE percentages of the same yellow, and they did print exactly what you gave them. That same art will NOT print the same on an offset or digital printer as it will on a screen print. Your proof was a digital one, and what you see on a computer is not always an accurate representation of a screen print. It's impossible to explain to people that ink is either there- or not. A halftone (30%) of yellow will only be marginally lighter than solid yellow. The eye is tricked because there is white behind the dots and it appears lighter. So if I send someone a digital proof, I always really bump up the percentage so they get a more accurate proof. But some shops will not do that. This is the art you gave us and this is how it prints, end of story. So unless you say, here's my art, BUT it really need the shirt to look just like my card. Then the shop should say hey, we'll have to print X number of colors to achieve that, your art file as is will not cut it.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

alkovsky said:


> Sorry, I came off as an a-hole in that last message. I absolutely want your opinions on whether you find the differences in color acceptable. Not necessarily if you think that the incorrectly printed colors look better than my hard-worked logo...
> 
> If I was McDonalds and wanted to get my trademarked 'M' on t shirts and got a bunch of orange prints, I wouldn't accept them. I don't think it should be any different in this case.


no problem. whether or not it's acceptable is really just you. they're your shirts for your brand and you have to live with it. so none of us can make the decision for you. a lot of us are printers, and sometimes we want to say, hey, they look good- it's close enough LOL!


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

thanks for your input guys. i do appreciate it!


----------



## alkovsky (Jun 26, 2015)

Update for you guys: I threw a hissy fit unnecessarily...

I checked out the shirts in person today and they are not nearly as off as the picture I posted came out. Logo looks good... we can move on.

Thanks everyone


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

alkovsky said:


> Update for you guys: I threw a hissy fit unnecessarily...
> 
> I checked out the shirts in person today and they are not nearly as off as the picture I posted came out. Logo looks good... we can move on.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Thanks for getting us all worked up, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

